# OV and procedure



## rbbrigman (Nov 11, 2011)

How would you code (and probably be paid) on an office visit with an incision and drainage of an abcess? 

99212
10061-59

Is what I put 
Suggestions?
Thank you for all the help ya'll give me. 
Robin


----------



## syllingk (Nov 11, 2011)

99121-25
10061


----------



## monikaelliott (Nov 11, 2011)

99212-25
10061

Monika Elliott, CPC.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 15, 2011)

*Modifier -25*

Modifier -25 is use to identify a *signifiant, separately identifiable E/M service.* 

The reimbursement for any procedure (including 10061) INCLUDES the basic evaluation of the condition prior to performing the procedure.

Without seeing the actual notes, I cannot tell you whether using a -25 modifier is appropriate in this situation.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

